# The night is darkest before the dawn.



## angelical90

translate these quotes. I'd be so grateful! So long as they're accurate as possible!


" The night is darkest before the dawn."


----------



## Fred_C

ante albam nox obscurissima est


----------



## wonderment

Nox est obscurissima ante auroram.


----------



## Hamlet2508

" The night is darkest before the dawn."

Ante primam lucem(=dawn) nox atrocissima est.

regards,
hamlet2508


----------



## Todessprache

debz1989 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am trying to translate the expression - 'The night is darkest before the dawn' - into Latin, but I am having some difficulties regarding the differences between 'the night is darkest' and 'the night is at its darkest' and not sure which translates in a more literal sense.
> 
> Any help anyone can give me with the translation would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks, Debz


 
   Tenebrosissma nox diluculino antequam luceat.

Or there abouts.


----------



## loco44

ante lucem nox obscurantissima (est)


----------



## Todessprache

'Tenebrosus' is the word that has the most punch when it comes to darkness, i.e. the 'darkest'.

Lucere can mean the breaking of dawn and the word diluculino means dawn break. I think the other translations are too general.


----------



## loco44

Tenebricissima (from tenebricus/a/um = black coulored) it fits better.

(Primo) Diluculo (time adv. = at down) beginning of the day-light started already (from diluceo), therefore you cannot step back adding 'antequam luceat'.
Should use Ante Diluculum (before the light starts/before down), or Ante Lucem.

Also 'The night is darkest' in Latin should be translated as 'the darker part of the night is'  so as a Maj. Comparative: Ante diluculum nox tenebrosior (est)


----------



## Todessprache

loco44 said:


> Tenebricissima (from tenebricus/a/um = black coulored) it fits better.
> 
> (Primo) Diluculo (time adv. = at down) beginning of the day-light started already (from diluceo), therefore you cannot step back adding 'antequam luceat'.
> Should use Ante Diluculum (before the light starts/before down), or Ante Lucem.
> 
> Also 'The night is darkest' in Latin should be translated as 'the darker part of the night is' so as a Maj. Comparative: Ante diluculum nox tenebrosior (est)


 
Diluculo is an adverb and cannot take a preposition. There is no substantive 'diluculum'. I think you are really jumping the gun with the use of the comparative.


----------



## loco44

diluculum, diluculi, n.n. II decl.= down  [from diluceo + -culum).
Used by Cicero and Plinius (as far as I know): may be they're wrong too.


----------

